# The Three Amigos 66,67, & 69



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's three of the four. In the foreground is the 69. The 67 is in the middle and the 66 is at the rear. The 68 isn't running and is "stuffed away".
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=2456>


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

another view
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=2457>


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

nice shots, thanks.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

They look good sixchows:thumbsup:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows…

Boy Oh Boy, that’s really nice. All of them look like they are in
good shape. (I like the sickle bar on the 67). The first shot looks
like the entrance to a Bolens Tractor Show.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

OK aegt5000 its your turn for the pictures of yoursNANA Were waiting:lmao:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Very impressive, sixchows. :thumbsup: Those old Bolens sure were built tough.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Very nice sixchows. Has the '67 been restored?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

The only thing done to the 67 was the fender pan and the hood. The decals are the originals masked out very carefully and very light coats of paint so not to leave an edge. 3M Fine Line Tape works great for this type of masking.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows…

When did you get all of these 1050’s ?

The 67 was you first, you’ve had it for a while.
The 66 you just picked up.
One (68 or 69) you got the super deal from the sicklebar guy.
Where did the other one come from.

I’m starting to get suspicious, how far are you from a Great Lake ? 

Jody…
I can’t hold a candle to him. He set’s up Bolens brochure photo opp’s. 
The 4 that I have:
1250 - Still working on loader, hood and fenders still not back on.
HT-23 – Exactly as it looked in the eBay pic I posted, untouched.
1250 (#2) – Being picked up tomorrow, Yellow Frt. Wisconsin.
1886 – Will be Sunday’s Maryland road trip.


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

HEY! Those aren't Amigos, they're Bolens. Here's what my Amigo looks like... a much sturdier tractor... if only I could remember how to post an image directly.

http://members.toast.net/gwill/album/Tractors/Garden_Tractors/Riding_mower_rightfront.jpg
George Willer


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

<img src=http://members.toast.net/gwill/album/Tractors/Garden%5FTractors/Riding_mower_rightfront.jpg>

Hows that? Our firewall at work won't let me check it..Did it work?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi George,
What is the history of your Amigo? I'm not familiar at all with them. Looks to be a substantial garden tractor, probably able to easily drag around most of todays machines.


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Hi George,
> What is the history of your Amigo? I'm not familiar at all with them. Looks to be a substantial garden tractor, probably able to easily drag around most of todays machines. *


Joe,

It was built in the mid-60's by Demco, Inc., of Dowagiac, MI. It's a tremendous little power house with many big tractor features. 

Enclosed oil bath drive train with automatic planetary transmission.

3 pt hitch.

Front and rear PTO.

Individual turning brakes.

Chain driven syncronized and enclosed mower drive.

It's mostly cast iron... even the grille. 

Hood, fenders, and seat pan are the only sheet metal.

Mine is all original. Unfortunately, the quality was so expensive to build that the company went broke after a couple years.

Stewart... thanks for posting the picture. I see code is turned off for me. Is there anything we can do about that? How?

George Willer


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

George i delete the img tags when you post a link to a site instead of using the img button click on the http:// button.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Sorry George!
It was only a figure of speech, didn't mean to offend anyone Actually I never heard of the "amigo" sounds like a great tractor. I just noticed one thing in common, the rear tires look the same.:lmao:


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Sorry George!
> It was only a figure of speech, didn't mean to offend anyone Actually I never heard of the "amigo" sounds like a great tractor. I just noticed one thing in common, the rear tires look the same.:lmao: *


No need to be sorry... I wasn't offended. I really didn't think many knew about the Amigo. It's a pity that sales didn't take off and the company succeed. They were on the right track.

<img src=http://members.toast.net/gwill/album/Tractors/Garden%5FTractors/Riding_mower_rightrear.jpg>

I guess posting pictures is just something not allowed from here.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

George
Don't use the quick response box at the bottom of the page. Look at the lower right corner of the last post, you will see "new thread" and "post reply" Click "post reply" and a new page comes up with a box for your message. Below this you will see a blank space with "browse". Click on browse and your picture files will open click on the pic you want and then click on "submit reply" at the bottom. This should work.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

George go to your last post that i got the picture to work and click on edit and you will see what i did. Then the next time if you want to see the image live ---
use the < img src = http://> command.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Here you go….more on Amigo Amigo’s

<img src="http://img51.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/amigo.jpg">

Do you think we're gonna need an Amigo forum page.
Andy should start looking for the logo


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

I really doubt there are enough for a separate forum... in fact, maybe not even any others on the list. If there are any others, it would be nice to know. Mine is a model 1400.

<img src=http://members.toast.net/gwill/album/Tractors/Garden%5FTractors/Riding_mower_leftside.jpg>

HOORAY! The picture worked! Thanks, Jody.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Glad to be of help


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

George..

Glad to see you got the procedure for posting pictures settled.
Where have you been, I miss your posts, I have always enjoyed
reading them.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

George
What about parts? Must be impossible to find anything that is specific to that model. What attachments do you have for it?


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

Since I have 23 other tractors, I don't have to run it much. I just take it for an occasional ride on the walking trail. I can't imagine needing anything other than the starter/generator belt and tuneup parts for the Wisconsin engine.

I have the mower that is on it and a snow/grader blade and a set of chains.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

"since I have 23 other tractors........"

aegt5000
WHAT DISEASE???? We're short about 17 give or take!:lmao:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows:secret: ....Stay away from George outta here


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

George,

It looks like that Amigo is pure beef. You said most everything was cast iron too. With something that tough, a little TLC would let your grandkids could pass it down to theirs.

Nice lookin' tractor! I couldn't imagine having 23 though - (or my wife letting me have that many either).:furious: :furious:


----------

